# Strange ailerons in the Spitfire



## Elmas (Dec 19, 2016)

_View: https://youtu.be/8HIFc9xpguc_


Could you please explain me the strange movement of the ailerons at 1'35-1'40"?
The point of view is a little bit strange, but I can't understand were hinges are situated...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm assuming that you mean the fact that the hinges are set back fro the leading edge of the aileron?

If so, its common to most aircraft, and is there to counteract adverse yaw.
Basically, the downgoing aileron causes an increase in lift, and a corresponding increase in drag, which causes yaw (in the opposite direction of the intended turn). By having a portion of the upgoing aileron extend below the wing, it increases drag on the other side to compensate.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes, that hinges are not situated at the leading edge of the aileron is quite clear from the drawing above, but still I can't visualize the movement, or better, it is as if I had an optical illusion...


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 19, 2016)

I think its an illusion from the angle the video was taken. Here's a profile of what's happening:

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 21, 2016)

I think it is an illusion formed by the thin part of the wing (wing tip) that extends to meet the aileron

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Jan 27, 2017)

You're both correct. 
And thanks for that film. Very enjoyable.


----------



## YakMan (Aug 15, 2020)

Zippythehog said:


> You're both correct.
> And thanks for that film. Very enjoyable.



Fantastic film. Frise ailerons are still in use today and in the Yak-50, Yak-52 and Yak C-11 aircraft I look after, the protuding leading edge also contains a substantial counterweight no doubt to offset the weight of the main structure. If you take ailerons off the aircraft it is very easy to get caught out by the extreme nose-heaviness of the ailerons and drop them because you are supporting the aileron where you think is right but the centre of gravity is way further forward!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 18, 2020)

Oddly enough it was the Wrights who first encountered adverse yaw and acted on it, in their 1902 glider. Orville suffered a nasty crash as the glider entered into a spiral dive and as a consequence they called it "well-digging". It led them to interconnect the wing warping cradle that they lay on with the actuation of the vertical rudders simultaneously. Initially the vertical surfaces on Wright gliders were fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

